# Memory Loss (PG)



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 21, 2006)

A couple of empty nesters started realizing one day that they were having problems with remembering things. So they decided to see a doctor about it. After examinations and Q&A's at the Dr's, they sat down in his office and he explained to them that they were just getting older and with age, we sometimes can't retain things as well as when we were younger. He reccomended that they each have a pad and pencil handy and write things down so they wouldn't forget them.
Later that evening, the couple were sitting in their living room, watching tv. The man gets up and the wife asks, "Where are you going?" "To the kitchen to get some ice cream", he replied. "Ooh! I want some too....with chocolate syrup, nuts, whipped cream and a cherry on top!", she requested. "You'd better write it down", she warned. "I can remember!" he replied - annoyed with the notion that he couldn't remember. "Ill be right back", and he walked to the kitchen.
About an hour later, the man comes back to the room and has brought his wife a plate of bacon and eggs, with a glass of orange juice. She looked at the plate, looked up and glared at him angrily and shouted, "You moron! I knew you'd screw it up!" Stunned, he asked, "What do you mean?!?!" She pointed at the plate and said, "You dumbass! You forgot my toast!"


----------

